# Church recommendation in Dallas?



## Richard King (Aug 11, 2008)

I have friends who have moved to Dallas in the 75228 zip code.

They are in a giant group of apartments at 7229 Ferguson.

Anyone have a reformed church they would recommend ?

They are a wonderful young couple.

More about them here:

http://www.emilyandjackmurphy.blogspot.com/


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2008)

That is about 2.5 miles from my church. 
Lakewood, PCA. Corner of Gaston and Westshore. 75214
*from: westshore and gaston, 75214 to: 7229 Ferguson, 75228 - Google Maps
*


Richard King said:


> I have friends who have moved to Dallas in the 75228 zip code.
> 
> They are in a giant group of apartments at 7229 Ferguson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool Chris. 

I think in their blog they mentioned wanting to visit Lakewood.

If you see them tell 'em King says hello from Lubbock


----------



## caoclan (Aug 11, 2008)

What about The Potter's House?


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 11, 2008)

caoclan said:


> What about The Potter's House?


Nah, stay trinitarian and go with Prestonwood Baptist Church - it has a bowling alley, food court, and bookstore.

Besides, you can work there for 6 months as a college minister and never meet the senior pastor.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 12, 2008)

Seriously speaking, there's also this PCA in that zip code.

New Covenant Presbyterian
About US


----------



## westminken (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, direct them to New Covenant PC. My wife and I have been visiting there and I start my internship there in Sept. after the next presbytery meeting. I will be looking out for them.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 12, 2008)

Just north of Duncanville on the SIL campus (Graduate Institute of Applied Linguistics, see campus for directions) is a little OPC church I went to - very solid and faithful.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks to you all for the suggestions. I will pass them on.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 12, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Just north of Duncanville on the SIL campus (Graduate Institute of Applied Linguistics, see campus for directions) is a little OPC church I went to - very solid and faithful.



I believe that congregation has moved to Mansfield in Tarrant County. I have met the Pastor and you are right, its a solid church.

There is also a very good OPC church in Garland.


----------

